# Multiple Q1 Status Indicators



## dsmith06351 (Oct 5, 2016)

When there are multiple Q1 status indicators on a UB with no other services that these would be packaged into, is only one paid regardless of the APC assignment. For example, if a Q1 lab is billed on the same UB as a Q1 xray would only one get paid?

 Any help would be appreciated, I am currently studying for my COC and am a little confused by APCs.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 5, 2016)

From what I can tell Q1 packages intro codes with status indicator of S, T, V, or X. If its only lines with Q1 SI it will pay the highest APC of the Q1 codes.


----------

